# Tonka-my Samoyed Pup, with a hat



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Cute!!! I love pictures of dogs wearing people clothes!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww!! SO cutee!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful photo  Love the expression in Tonka's face.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love that face!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He was a stunning, gorgeous boy - what a great picture! I hope you can smile at his memories~


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi is such a gorgeous dog. Reminds me of Gromit so much when he was younger. He's looking and acting like a grumpy old man these days!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great shot. Tonka is styling.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous picture!! Definitely frame-worthy!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww how cute! And it looks like he enjoys wearing it. I don't think we could ever keep a hat on any of our dogs long enough for a picture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tonka is just too cute in his hat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie Mom*

Sophie Mom

I think you are thinking of Snobear, our sweet 10 year old Samoyed that went to Rainbow Bridge on March 27, 2010.

This is a picture of our Tonka, Samoyed Pup, who will be one year old on Aug. 19th!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Soo cute!! I actually had never seen a Samoyed in person until a couple of months ago at the dog park. WHAT a BEAUTIFUL dog they are!!! I had NO idea they were so large!! From pictures, I thought they were more of a medium sized dog, but the boy I saw, "Cody" was really quite large and just stunning to look at! 

We need more pics of Tonka!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Firedancer*

Firedancer

Thanks for the compliment. The standard for Male Samoyeds I believe is 23 inches-our Snobear was 25 inches and weighed around 70 lbs. Our female Samoyed, Munchkin, was about 21 inches tall and weighed about 60 lbs., she was a doll.
Our Samoyed Pup, Tonka, Male, will be 1 year old Aug. 19th is going to be on smaller side for a male Samoyed. He is 21 inches tall and weighs 52 lbs.

Here are some pics of Snobear and Tonka, so you can see the difference.
The first two are of Snobear and the last three are of Tonka. The Golden Retriever is our girl, Smooch, who is 11 years old.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww, Karen that is so adorable. Tonka is just so sweet and beautiful. Has that soul look in his eyes like Selka has.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Debles!!

Did you see the pic of Tonka with the hat?


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting more pics of your babies! What beauties Samoyeds are! I think Cody, the dog at the dog park, was probably at least 70 lbs and taller like Snobear. They both look like total sweetie-pies! And I just love Smooch!!! She was a rescued girl, right?! Rescued goldens will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Yes, we adopted Smooch when she was 16 months old from Golden Opportunites in Illinois and she turned 11 years old on Feb. 14, 2010.

I ADORE MY GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OmG!!! What a face!!!!!
Is there anything cuter than a Sammy smile?!?!?!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tonka, You are just Beautiful, I bet many people think you are a female.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More of Tonka*

More of pretty boy, Tonka!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you going to frame it? It's beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you-it seems almost every picture of Tonka is beautiful, but we just might frame it!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great picture! He is adorable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

Bumping Tonka pics.


----------

